# What antics from students do you hate the most?



## MMiz (Feb 28, 2010)

As a teacher, I have a different perspective than most.  What bothers you most about your students or fellow students?


----------



## JPINFV (Feb 28, 2010)

The idea that students who go to class are somehow superior to students who don't go to class.

/assuming that class attendance isn't mandatory.


----------



## Fulch (Feb 28, 2010)

Ok, i ragged on one of my lecturers so in the spirit of fairness, I'll add my two cents to this too.
Lateness bugs me, do you think the patients will be ok with you being 10-15 minutes late. Get a watch.
I can't stand when fellow students interupt the class with stupid questions because they were too busy texting or messing about when they should have been listening.
Also the idea that because a student paid for the course they deserve to pass it, sorry, this is a pet peeve of mine. If you wanna pass the course that you paid for, study!


----------



## Veneficus (Feb 28, 2010)

*some of my favorites*

Students who come in high/drunk. I hate this one the most. Both as a teacher and a student. If you need the MJ stay at home. Don't come to class and ask how people bleed to death and then brag to everyone how nobody knew you were high because you conceal it so well. 

Students who sit through a 3 hour long lecture and then ask what we have been talking about the whole time. (assuming the prof is speaking in a language you are supposed to understand) 

Students who tell me something is not in their protocols. 

The student married/cohabitating with a doctor that has some supernatural wavelength with the partner to access information telepathicaly that I am supposed to respect when they get a poor grade or answer improperly. "My wife's a doctor!" (and she would have probably answered the question correctly)

Students who tell me during a lecture the information is too complicated and they don't want to be doctors. (I especially love to hear it when quoting their textbook)

The students joined at the hip. whether it be a sibling pair, husband/wife pair, 2 cross dressers or whatever. Either they both show or dont. They can't even go to the bathroom wthout the other. Is that kind of relationship healthy?

Another winner are the ones who say: "I don't care about all that stuff just tell me what's on the test."

Students who think the instructor cannot count. (see it as both a student and a teacher) 4 people in class, 30 names on the attendance list. It just adds a step of having to call out the roll. If your not coming, don't come. If you have to miss more class time than you are permitted, you need to make arrangements for that.


----------



## Shishkabob (Feb 28, 2010)

Students who laugh make fun of other students and call them 'know-it-alls' when they do good on a test.


My bad, I thought medicine was something that it was good to know things in?


----------



## spikestac211 (Feb 28, 2010)

Linuss said:


> Students who laugh make fun of other students and call them 'know-it-alls' when they do *good* on a test.



Well* 

Just kiddin ^_^^_^^_^


----------



## JPINFV (Feb 28, 2010)

Veneficus said:


> Another winner are the ones who say: "I don't care about all that stuff just tell me what's on the test."



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dCMFUb1LKjI[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## LucidResq (Mar 1, 2010)

I hate story-tellers, especially the "but my uncle John's dentist's cousin did such and such" story tellers. 

I swear to God, in every class I've ever taken, there's some jerk who works in the medical field (barely) and feels that it's necessary to bring up their "wealth" of experience and information. Like the girl in my CNA class right now that works as a tray-passer at a hospital... whenever we touch on a new subject she raises her hand and starts off "well at the hospital..." I want to shake her. Vigorously. All she does is take food trays to the nursing station. Or the volunteer EMT kid that wore his duty shirt to anatomy and phys class almost every day and was constantly bringing up this patient or that patient, mispronouncing their conditions or the drugs the medic utilized. 

Ughhhh. There's one in every class it seems.


----------



## mycrofft (Mar 1, 2010)

*Students who start helping with practicals or exercises .*

If they talk to me first, great, I can say yes or no. If they just organically pop up they scare me.


----------



## Knightlite (Mar 1, 2010)

MMiz said:


> As a teacher, I have a different perspective than most.  What bothers you most about your students or fellow students?



I think what is quite entertaining are the students who show up the day of the final exam with their textbooks.  They have spent months in EMT class, taken numerous quizzes, and now they are going to cram 5 minutes before the exam starts.  That does not only make them look silly and unprepared, but it most likely adds to their stress.  They are bound to see something in the book that they don't remember learning, and they will panic.  The more they panic, the more they will forget.  

A good practice is to quit studying at least 1 hour before the exam.  Try to relax and try to build a positive attitude and some self-confidence. And for heavens sakes, leave your textbook at home.


----------



## medic417 (Mar 1, 2010)

Veneficus said:


> Another winner are the ones who say: "I don't care about all that stuff just tell me what's on the test."



Yes that burns me up.  I hate having them say well that is not in the book so its not on the test.  I am not teaching you the test I am providing you what you need to be a good Paramedic.  If you know the much more in depth material I require NR will be a breeze.  

I also hate them adding to only teach me the test then I will learn what I need once certified.


And I really hate when they come to sites like this and get advise from know nothings and then want to argue what they have no clue about.


----------



## Shishkabob (Mar 1, 2010)

But, but, medic417 said THIS was better!!!


----------



## Melclin (Mar 1, 2010)

In the same vein as linus's post, I hate the culture of everyone bonding over how hard stuff is/how stupid the lecturers are/how much study sucks. I get it if you're doing an arts degree or a science degree - its probably not your passion and you have to do all these subjects you don't give a toss about; your course is just as boring to you as the job you will one day hate. But a paramedics degree?

Honestly why are you doing this degree if you are not interested in medicine/A&P/paramedic practice/issues in prehospital care? 

And people need to get over the nerd thing. We're not in middle school anymore, I would have thought people at a good university would have learned that intelligence and success is desirable. If I start an assignment more than 10 minutes before the due date, I would like not to be made to feel awkward when people find out and shoot me looks of pitty/discust/hatred.


----------



## skivail (Mar 1, 2010)

How about people who show up to lab with out their personal equipment. Watch, BP cuff, Stethescope etc. then ask to borrow mine.


----------



## JCEMTB (Mar 1, 2010)

*what bugs me...*

I just finished my EMT-B course in december 2009...and many of the annoyances are fresh in my head.

-The fire students who already did the academy and act like the EMT course is torture and beneath them and treat everyone else like they are slugs. There were several. 

-No names, but this one fire student who basically threatened to "punch you in the mouth" if you disagreed with him or called him out on his bs, which was basically everything that came out of his mouth. Oh, and he came to class high all the time acted like the class didn't matter and complained when he was borderline failing (I really wish my instructor would have failed him).

-Compulsive liars that tell the most ridiculous stories and always one up everything someone has to say. UGHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH SO irritating.

-the people that backtalk and disrespect the teacher (ours had been a paramedic for like 18 years). I'm not a teachers pet or  a suckup, but I show up to class, on time, I sit down, I listen and do what i'm supposed to do.

There's more but the post would go on forever.


----------



## Veneficus (Mar 1, 2010)

*Many good posts*

_Try to relax and try to build a positive attitude and some self-confidence. And for heavens sakes, leave your textbook at home._

Maybe it is like a baby blanket or teddy bear, it makes them feel safe?

_And I really hate when they come to sites like this and get advise from know nothings and then want to argue what they have no clue about._

Know nothings like me I am sure 

_And people need to get over the nerd thing. We're not in middle school anymore, I would have thought people at a good university would have learned that intelligence and success is desirable._

I chalk this up to “mating behavior.”


----------



## ihalterman (Mar 2, 2010)

Veneficus said:


> Another winner are the ones who say: "I don't care about all that stuff just tell me what's on the test."



We have one of these guys.  All he ever asks is "will this  be on the test?"  He didn't make the minimum 80% required (State law) on our first exam, so he will have to use one of his four restests.


----------



## ghostrider (Mar 2, 2010)

whinners, liars, and silver spoons.


----------



## joemt (Mar 2, 2010)

*On the same line as....*

On the same line as "Will this be on the test", is my all time LEAST favorite of "you are just testing over lecture material, right?" Umm, NO!  You are responsible for reading your textbook, testing material will come from class lecture as well as the information in your textbook.. I'm sorry, but I DO expect you to do "some" level of work in your own education!

Ok, I'm sure by now you can tell this one is a big one for me.

Students who text in class, talk while I'm trying to lecture and stand around during the skills practice are also annoying... but, those problems are also controlable.

Jo


----------



## feldy (Mar 2, 2010)

i took my course this past summer and a one or two people in my class (of about 26) had already taken the course but let the time run out before they tested. So he would sit in class, listen to music, during the labs he wouldnt want to do anything, refused to be keded and backboarded simply becuase he had already done it while the rest of us needed/wanted the practice.


----------



## rescue99 (Mar 2, 2010)

feldy said:


> i took my course this past summer and a one or two people in my class (of about 26) had already taken the course but let the time run out before they tested. So he would sit in class, listen to music, during the labs he wouldnt want to do anything, refused to be keded and backboarded simply becuase he had already done it while the rest of us needed/wanted the practice.



Hmmm...he would have failed for lack of participation. A course is more than simply showing up and taking a test here and there.


----------



## piranah (Mar 2, 2010)

I hate it when the students look at you like your crazy when you try to explain something because "that's not how **insert other instructors name** does it".....Ok maybe not but guess what I DO.....lol


----------



## mcgrubbs (Mar 4, 2010)

I'm in the I-85 program now.  At our school, there's two I classes: day and evening.  Getting into the day class was like a race.  16 slots for 30+ students.

So, a 17yr old high-school student is in my day class who often states that: "I don't know why I'm here.  Just cause, I guess"  That's great!  Well, we just had our second exam....he's flunked two now, which means he can't get a course completion cert.  But he continues to come and annoy us, just for something to do.


----------



## AngelEyes (Mar 7, 2010)

There is a guy in my class who argues with the instructor over almost every question he gets wrong on a quiz or test, his wife is a R.N. and therefore he knows it all!
Everyone is sooo sick of it...:glare::glare:


----------



## nomofica (Mar 7, 2010)

The kid who talks about decking out his new truck with scanners, loud stuff and bright flashing things.


----------



## LucidResq (Mar 7, 2010)

references to the TV show Trauma, which is coming back again I swear just to infuriate me


----------



## Veneficus (Mar 7, 2010)

LucidResq said:


> references to the TV show Trauma, which is coming back again I swear just to infuriate me



References to any TV show for that matter.


----------



## emt_angel25 (Mar 7, 2010)

i hate it when they think they know more than me.....ugh! or the ones who assume that they can "assist their medic with giving nitro" while taking the EMT course. uh HELLO??? do you really think that you take EMT to assist your medic?!?!?! LOL


----------



## JPINFV (Mar 7, 2010)

emt_angel25 said:


> i hate it when they think they know more than me.....



To be fair, there are times when this is true. I've got a good story from my refresher course where the RN running it had absolutely no clue what she was talking about.


----------



## Sodapop (Mar 8, 2010)

From a student perspective I agree with everything already stated. When I took the EMT-B in 2001 to get CA cert it had been 14 years since my first EMT class and 9 years since I worked or had a cert. So I went in not telling anyone my past until the instructor caught on and questioned me during a break. After that on a few occasions he asked me to assist in class which I was ok with ONLY if he asked me I never took the "I am better then the rest" attitude as I know things change and I need to learn how things are done locally and in more modern times.

When I worked in a 911 service and we had students I did not like the ones who thought that after the call they should sit inside with the Medic while I did all the cleaning and restocking. Sorry but if we were accepting them to ride along then they are part of the crew and we expected the to participate 100% including washing the rig, cleaning the station, etc. Any duties I did as an EMT they were expected to assist in to learn what it was all about not just the patient care aspect.  We did not accept many students and we required them to come and talk to us before we agreed and explained our expectations.  We were a busy station and we got a good amount of cardiac and trauma calls so people liked to ride in our area if we accepted them.

From a teachers point of view (I taught a hotel operations class) texting, reading other material, talking, etc were the top of my list along with tardiness.  Myself and the security class teacher were considered the hardest on the campus because we demanded the students act like adults and our "punishment" was physical and the entire class paid the penality. Meaning if one persson was 5 minutes late then the whole class did situps or pushups.  I had 16 - 24 y/o students who were lazy mostly so they did not like when they had to work out phtsically. Made them start to work together to be sure people all got back on time and ssuch or they would all pay for it. One day there were a few new students and a total of 5 people were late 2 under 5 minutes got a warning and then 3 others over 5 minutes so the whole class did 250 situps. then they had a choice to do book work or they could "buy" a special project for another 250 situps. But they do not know what the special project is. They had 30 seconds to make a decision and either be on their backs on the ground or in their seats to do book work. all of them were on their backs. After they finished they were told the project was to deep clean the back office of the class. Anything they find that is not class property they can do whatever they want with. Less than happy faces walked to the back to find 4 Little Ceasers pizzas and a bunchs of crazy bread. They perked up and enjoyed the food and then watched a move the rest of the day.


----------



## JPINFV (Mar 8, 2010)

Sodapop said:


> When I worked in a 911 service and we had students I did not like the ones who thought that after the call they should sit inside with the Medic while I did all the cleaning and restocking. Sorry but if we were accepting them to ride along then they are part of the crew and we expected the to participate 100% including washing the rig, cleaning the station, etc. Any duties I did as an EMT they were expected to assist in to learn what it was all about not just the patient care aspect.  We did not accept many students and we required them to come and talk to us before we agreed and explained our expectations.  We were a busy station and we got a good amount of cardiac and trauma calls so people liked to ride in our area if we accepted them.


Were the students sitting inside discussing the call with the medic or just sitting inside relaxing while the paramedic worked?


----------



## Sodapop (Mar 8, 2010)

JPINFV said:


> Were the students sitting inside discussing the call with the medic or just sitting inside relaxing while the paramedic worked?



Good point I should have been clear that my problem was with students who wanted to sit inside and socialize or talk to others, etc. Not if they were going over the run or something like that. Generally my medic did not like to do that at the hospital he would finish what paperwork he had to and get out. He would answer any questions but generally liked to wait until we were leaving or back at the station. We did not have the problem much at all but we would see other units who would and students just lounging around waiting for the crew to do the cleaning and such.


----------



## feldy (Mar 8, 2010)

rescue99 said:


> Hmmm...he would have failed for lack of participation. A course is more than simply showing up and taking a test here and there.



Most of us thought he would fail during the actual state test. While he already was on a college EMS unit (as a ride along student since he wasnt certified. The calls you see in college do not go much farther than picking up a few drunk kids. He had taken the course with the same instructor before who taught at his high school. Im not sure about the grading for the class weather it was just based off of the written and practical tests we had or practicing too, as for me i tried practicing when ever i got a chance, more because i knew i wouldnt have a whole lot of time to practice in the month between end of class and the test.


----------



## TransportJockey (Mar 8, 2010)

This is mainly nursing students, as that's mainly what my hospital gets, but when all they seem to want to do is skim along doing the minimum. If they offered to help out, which some have, they usually get the first notice that something interesting and new is coming through the door. 
You are at the hospital to learn, not just practice skills.


----------



## emt_angel25 (Mar 9, 2010)

we had a student sunday at work who sat in the recliner and did nothing when it came to checking our trucks or the very few daily chores. im more hacked at the fact that she had NO interest in knowing what is in our trucks and where. GRRRRRR.........


----------



## Veneficus (Mar 9, 2010)

emt_angel25 said:


> we had a student sunday at work who sat in the recliner and did nothing when it came to checking our trucks or the very few daily chores. im more hacked at the fact that she had NO interest in knowing what is in our trucks and where. GRRRRRR.........



A student should not be involved in daily chores unless they are being paid. However, knowing where stuff is should be a requirement.


----------



## reaper (Mar 9, 2010)

Checking off a truck is part of the training. As it is part of the job. Many new EMT's have no clue how to do it.

Guess what, Very low scores on their evals!


----------



## Lifeguards For Life (Mar 9, 2010)

Veneficus said:


> A student should not be involved in daily chores unless they are being paid. However, knowing where stuff is should be a requirement.



Personally, I always seek out opportunities to help out around the station. It seems to be expected of students, and i feel that we get treated better and "accepted as part of the crew" more readily if we actively engage in station duties.

While I would not clean the restrooms, I help mop after dinner, participate in weekly, wash the engine, rescue etc.


----------



## medic417 (Mar 9, 2010)

Veneficus said:


> A student should not be involved in daily chores unless they are being paid. However, knowing where stuff is should be a requirement.



If they want to be accepted they better help.  Out of respect to the crews and to show a willingness to learn and be part of the team they better get off their butt and help.  As an instructor my students are required to help their preceptors.


----------



## feldy (Mar 9, 2010)

personally i think that a student should be part of daily chores as long as the mentor is doing them too and not using the student to do the dirty work. On all of my ride alongs, i would help clean up the mess in the back of the truck and help restock. Its part of the job, why not learn about it too. Also if you ever apply to that company...it shows good work ethic.


----------



## MS Medic (Mar 9, 2010)

Looking at this from the perspective of someone who precepted Basic students alot, what would hack me off were the FF's who were "there for the cert". They would take no interest in learning where the equipment was on the truck, which I went over with everyone. They showed up with sloppy uniforms. They had no interest in learning when I went over stuff about our calls. And god forbid you say anything about their lack of professoinalism because "I'm just here for the cert" would come up.


----------



## Veneficus (Mar 9, 2010)

*if i could just point out the pitfalls*

Having the student engage in chores, while helpful and seemingly polite, can set you up for problems. 

If something is supposed to be done and doesn't get done, the student cannot be held responsible by the agency. So if they mess up an equipment control, don't perform it at all for whatever reason, or are acting too independantly, somebody who trusted them or used the student to reduce the amount of work from a paid provider, at the agency is going to take a big hit on the off chance things go wrong. Like anything, themore students you have the higher your risk exposure. 

All it takes is for one person to start treating a student like a probationary firefighter (not picking on FFs but they are notoriously hard on new people) and having them do all the crap work (aka F ******new guy, rookie, etc ) for them to file a harassment or hazing complaint. In addition to the person doing the "harassment," the preceptor, shift officer, etc can get dragged into the mess. The student most likely will not be returned to the clinical site, but the fallout can have longterm effects on the careers of people named. 

When you start giving students poor reviews for the inability of not being an unpaid part of the team, it creates a hostile environment not conducive to learning. They are paying to learn. Your agency is hosting them (often receiving something in return) doing daily chores is not part of the curriculum. academia recognizes a clinical site as a professional worksite, not as "your house," it is possible to ruin professional relationships for expecting more than the required academic learning objectives. (another reason why preceptors should be specially chosen and trained, not just whoever shows up for work)

It is not that I don't appreciate when somebody helps out or that I would turn an offer for help down, the problem comes in when people start expecting it. When the line between student and team member blurs, problems inevitably develop.


----------



## emt_angel25 (Mar 9, 2010)

they have to realize that they are representing the school they are attending. i just dont understand how you can take a class and not care about whats on the truck or where it might be. its not my job to have to do my job and babysit at the same time. i got stuff to do and that doesnt involve showing them where all our equipment is while tryin to set up a line or throw a pt on the monitor

we dont require our students to do our daily chores and to be quite honest everyone on each shift has their designated thing that they like to do on the days they work. so having a student come in and help throws everyone off. what are you really gonna learn by mopping the floor? you will learn more if ya hop in the back of the ambulance and say "can i help you with this?"

offering to help is a big bonus. gets you invited back for extra ride alongs or to stay longer for the day


----------



## JPINFV (Mar 9, 2010)

emt_angel25 said:


> they have to realize that they are representing the school they are attending.



Devils advocate: Why should I care what someone thinks about a school I'm attending for 3 months to obtain an EMT-B certification, especially when it's unlikely that anyone has ever heard of or encountered any students from the school outside of the local area?


----------



## reaper (Mar 9, 2010)

Veneficus said:


> Having the student engage in chores, while helpful and seemingly polite, can set you up for problems.
> 
> If something is supposed to be done and doesn't get done, the student cannot be held responsible by the agency. So if they mess up an equipment control, don't perform it at all for whatever reason, or are acting too independantly, somebody who trusted them or used the student to reduce the amount of work from a paid provider, at the agency is going to take a big hit on the off chance things go wrong. Like anything, themore students you have the higher your risk exposure.
> 
> ...



This problem was brought up for checking off the ambulance. That is a part of an EMT's job and their training. It teaches them the different equipment and supplies, that are used. It makes them prepared to do their job and to treat their Pt's.

We are not talking mandating cleaning duties. We are talking about something that is part of the job and is required. We do not expect them to check it off by themselves. They work side by side with us to LEARN! That is why they are there. Not to sit on their *** and collect hours.


----------



## Angel (Mar 11, 2010)

people who thought they knew everything...i remember one guy wouldnt shut up and he ended up dropping the class a few weeks into it...i saw him getting books for his fourth time around 

i also dislike the level of shyness, when doing practicals guys would be so bashful about touching the females...they need to get over it
there will be lots of touching if these people have a career as an EMT


----------

